# Netflix recommendation: Doctor Foster



## Bobw235 (Oct 29, 2016)

Not sure I've seen any threads about this, but my wife found this show last week and she's hooked.  I'm enjoying it as well. If you like BBC shows, check this one out. Only one season on Netflix, but they're shooting for season 2 which will be released in 2018 for the streaming service, and on BBC next year.

_Doctor Foster_[FONT=&quot] won for Best Drama at the National Television Awards and Jones won for Drama Performance at the National Television Awards and Best Actress at the Broadcasting Press Guild Awards, Royal Television Society Awards and the British Academy Television Awards[/FONT]


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 31, 2016)

What's it about?


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 31, 2016)

Double post.  Sorry


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 31, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> What's it about?


 http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4602768/



The IMDB database does not say much  "A woman suspects her husband of having an affair. After following several lines of enquiries far more unravels including a streak of violence below the surface. "


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll add it to my ever growing list. So many shows and such little time !


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 31, 2016)

Yep, with my pending retirement coming up, plan to do a lot of binge watching.  Between Netflix and Hulu, there is much to watch.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 31, 2016)

Her life is slowly unraveling as the series progresses, and it's great to watch her character react to each turn of events. A great lesson in "all is not as it seems."


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 1, 2016)

*I have not watched it yet, as I usually do most of my Netflix watching on the weekends.  But, my husband watched the first episode and he liked it.  I told him about it as I know he likes the British stuff, actually a bit more than I do.*


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 1, 2016)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have not watched it yet, as I usually do most of my Netflix watching on the weekends.  But, my husband watched the first episode and he liked it.  I told him about it as I know he likes the British stuff, actually a bit more than I do.*


If he's not yet watched "Happy Valley" on Netflix, I highly recommend it. There was a thread on here that got me hooked on it. Also a BBC series. Great series.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 1, 2016)

I've just started watching Doctor Foster. It was your line, Bob, about "all is not what it seems" that made me want to see it.


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 1, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> I've just started watching Doctor Foster. It was your line, Bob, about "all is not what it seems" that made me want to see it.



I like the show, but my wife is enthralled! Glad I could make a solid recommendation.  Enjoy. We're about four episodes in and the show is turning darker for sure.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 1, 2016)

Great show, thanks for recommending it.    That said, I must say, I've spent my entire afternoon in front of the tv and eating leftover Halloween candy.  :-{


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 1, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Great show, thanks for recommending it.    That said, I must say, I've spent my entire afternoon in front of the tv and eating leftover Halloween candy.  :-{



Sounds like fun to me


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 1, 2016)

I've watched two episodes tonight and it's very good. The writing and pacing is superb. I also like how it was filmed with some of the closeups and angles.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 1, 2016)

Just got done watching 'the dinner'.   Talk about revenge!!!


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 2, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Just got done watching 'the dinner'.   Talk about revenge!!!



Can't wait. We had just started that episode the other night, but turned it off and went to bed.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 2, 2016)

I finished the series tonight. There was a part I had to pause it and take a break, but it's worth sticking it out. So well done. This was a great recommendation.


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 2, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> I finished the series tonight. There was a part I had to pause it and take a break, but it's worth sticking it out. So well done. This was a great recommendation.



Glad you enjoyed it. Looking forward to the rest and then a next season.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 2, 2016)

I would be surprised if there was a next season based on the ending, but tell me what you think when you finish it.


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 2, 2016)

Just watched the "The Dinner" episode. Wow! You were right. Talk about revenge.

Saw an online article last week that said it was coming back in 2017 on BBC, so not on Netflix until 2018. We have BBC America on our cable, so we might be able to see it sooner.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2016)

Never heard of this one, but I'll give it a try. It sounds interesting.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 17, 2016)

I enjoyed this show and watched the whole thing in a couple of sittings.  Pretty riveting drama and very well acted.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 17, 2016)

I liked this one, too.


----------

